# What to do where fireplace side (vertical) trim meets mantel and crown molding?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm at the tail end of installing my fireplace surround built-ins with base cabinets and upper bookshelves. The remaining tasks are to build the mantel (it will be a flat box with no profile underneath but some sort of trim where it meets the bookshelves), install the crown molding, and possibly install trim running up the sides where the built-ins butt up against the brick.

I'm using this crown molding: http://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Wood-Moulding-LWM47-9-16-in-x-4-1-4-in-x-96-in-Primed-Medium-Density-Fiberboard-MDF-Crown-Moulding-L47-MDF8/203910937

This is the side molding I'm thinking of using: http://www.homedepot.com/p/American-Wood-Moulding-WM-180-1-1-4-in-x-2-in-x-96-in-Pine-Primed-Finger-Jointed-Brick-Moulding-180-PFJ8/203910935

Here's my issue. If I use the side molding, I have three places where I have to figure out how to make a nice joint - the base cab tabletop (you can see it extends out from the cabinet by a little under an inch), the mantel (which may have some sort of profile where it meets the bookshelves, in order to hide any gaps), and the ceiling (where it meets the crown molding). I took a photo and labeled the "issue points" A, B, and C and I drew in the mantel (in white) and the side molding (in red).










(A) Where the side molding meets the tabletop, if I let the molding butt the tabletop (i.e., have two separate pieces over/under the tabletop) I'm worried it will look weird because there will be a short gap since the tabletop extension is shorter than the molding profile. But I'll have similar gaps if I notch out the back of the tabletop to let the molding pass through. Should I notch out the molding so it fits around the tabletop?

(B) Where the side molding meets the mantle, I assume I'll have to cope it to fit whatever profile is underneath the mantel? Is there anything I should know in picking a molding to go around the ends of the mantel that would make things easier or more difficult? What would be the best way to get that molding to match the vertical side trim - should I just use flat 5/8" thick by 1.5" wide strips around the mantle, so that the molding can butt right up against them without needing to cope any profile?

(C) Where the side molding meets the ceiling, I have no idea how to make it look nice with the crown molding. I could built the crown molding out from the wall, but then I'd have something like a 1.5" reveal and I really don't want that. Would it look weird if I coped the side molding to fit the profile of the crown? Or is there an easier way to solve?

Sorry if this is a little confusing; I hope my picture helps! If it would be easiest to choose a different side molding or just scrap it altogether, I'm not averse to doing so.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Question answered. I resawed the brick molding to be thin enough to meet comfortably with the crown and the mantel.


----------

